# ducks in flight silhouette



## lkavaney (Dec 15, 2007)

:hug::


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 15, 2007)

WOW! I love it!


----------



## Zada (Dec 15, 2007)

Bright, but I really like it! The colors are beautiful!


----------

